# Does everyone keep their cats indoors?



## lotsofsmoggies (Dec 10, 2007)

I get the feeling from reading some threads that all you do.

Mine are outdoor cats, they come and go as they please. They have this freedom because of where we live. In a rural close with hardly any danger about. I understand the risks involved as my first cat got ran over when I lived at home (that has a guilt ridden story to it) but I lived in a town then.

I'd just like to know if I am alone in letting out my cats. I'm not wanting to start the in/out debate. Stories and experience would be good though.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

I live in the city so mine are, most definitely, indoors only. They do have access to a screened in balcony though.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I think it is much more common in the UK.
I had never heard of keeping a cat indoors until I came here.

I live in a rural place, the only traffic on my road is to the houses as it is a dead end, and behind my house I have fields. My cats come and go as they please via the catflap.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Jul 29, 2006)

Customs vary with location. 

In the US, it is more common for cats to be indoors. Many (most?) rescue groups and animal shelters require the cats to be kept indoors for their safety. 
For instance, I live in a suburb of Dallas. The park across the street is connected by bike paths and walking trails to other parks in our city. We have possums, raccoons, snakes, ducks, geese, rabbits, fox and the occassional cougar in our park. It's not only the predators we are concerned about, it's also diseases such as rabies or venon from a snake bite. 
Traffic is also an issue. Unlike some cities, Dallas is very spread out. Public transportation is available, but unable to cover the 340 square miles that makes up the DFW area. It is common for every family to have a car - and most have a car for every driver. Traffic is a huge hazzard for the cats.

That said, there are farm/ranch cats who live their entire life outside. There are also people who believe that cats should be inside and outside, free to roam. And some people build their cats outdoor enclosures so they can enjoy the out of doors safely.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Hehe that is interesting where rescues require you keep your cat indoors. When we looked at rescues for someone one of the requirements was a garden.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

yup mine are both indoors they'd get run over pretty fast here plus I'd never see them. My friend with an outdoor cat (who is allowed in) could care less about his people, they almost never see him which always saddens me since my kitties are my shadows.


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

My cats are indoor also. For me it wasn't even an option because when we got them we lived on the 5th floor of an apartment building so there was no outdoor access, and now that we live in a house I'd be too worried about their safety to let them out. We live near a nature reserve where I've seen foxes and coyotes and LOTS of raccoons, and there are a lot of neighbourhood cats around already - I wouldn't want mine to get into fights with them over territory. Plus they're fraidy cats - they're sometimes curious of the outdoors, but I think they'd have a nervous breakdown if I stuck them out there!

But, I don't know if I agree about the shelter laws saying that you can't adopt a cat if you're going to put it outside. I think it should be on a case-by-case basis - one of my mom's coworkers who lives in a rural area has 2 indoor/outdoor cats already. He wanted to adopt a shelter cat but he couldn't guarantee it wouldn't go outside because of his other cats, so they wouldn't adopt one out to him. I'm not sure if sitting in a metal cage for who knows how long is really better than being an indoor/outdoor cat, especially because I know this guy really loves his cats.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Most of our kitties will be indoor kitties, because of a death in the road to the first cat of our marriage. However, we have had several 'barn kitties'. These were kitties who would not tame or did not mesh with the indoor kitties.

Eventually, I'd like to build a cat-run onto the side of our house so the kitties can enjoy fresh air and sunshine safely. We are too close to a 55mph road to allow our non-traffic wary cats outside at all, unless closely supervised.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

When I lived in a rural area the cats that I had where indoor/outdoor. Now, I live in a city and the kitties are indoor, with backyard priviledges (supervised visitation). We are working on a secure enclosure so they can have some more outdoor time, and we don't have to worry about continually counting 7 kitties.


----------



## Jack 31 (Nov 13, 2007)

Jack is indoor only--he is being trained to walk on a harness and leash though.

There are two reasons why he is indoor only--the first his safety, and the second is if I'm paying for food, litter and vet bills I'd like to see the pet I am spending money on.

Leslie


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Zalensia said:


> . When we looked at rescues for someone one of the requirements was a garden.


A friend of mine from England told me that also. She was in Leicester at the time.

I keep my cats indoors. Years ago I allowed them out. Then I lost a beloved cat to a car. She was 15; my heart broke. It was my fault, as well as that of the person who hit her and didn't stop.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Jack 31 said:


> ....I'm paying for food, litter and vet bills I'd like to see the pet I am spending money on.
> 
> Leslie


Thanks for the laugh!  

Almost everyone else on my cul-de-sac owns dogs. If my kitties got out, I don't even want to think about what might happen.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm in England and I have indoor kitties - strangely my friends and family all seem to defy local custom as no one I know lets their cats out. I do have a nice big run for them in the garden though with a catflap from the kitchen so they can get out and have a bit of fresh air when they feel like it.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Mine are indoor only. I am in the process of screening in the back porch so they can get some fresh air without being in harms way. Between the cars, the dogs the kids the coyotes and the risk from other cats of FELV or FIV, I just couldn't rest a second if my cat was out there.


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

My cats are all indoor/outdoor. By some miracle we've never lost a cat to cars, but it's true that they do come into our lives for a while, then leave us and we never know what happened sometimes. Spayed females always stay though. And we could never conceive of making them stay indoors...they love their independence so much, I'd feel like I was killing off the part of them that is the cat. But that's the way they were raised.


----------



## enelson96 (Dec 8, 2007)

My cats are indoor and outdoor cats. They go where ever they want.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

mine are strictly indoor. we live in a city, tooo many cars & cruel people to risk it.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Mine stay in, but do have a very nice screened porch to hang out in. None of them even thinks about bolting through the door, no interest what so ever. I could never feel comfortable about letting them go out, between cars and predators including coyotes, fisher cats and hawks this area is not safe and I'd be a nervous wreck.


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Arianwen is an indoor kitty, but I do walk with her outside at least twice a week. I live in an area that has too many dangers for an indoor-outdoor cat. She loves the forest so much, and is so at home there that I couldn't deprive her of that. And she stays near me when we're outside so it's a good compromise.


----------



## manwithcat (Jan 13, 2008)

Greetings to all you seasoned cat chatters. Just going to make my first weigh-in on this important cat matter. For years now, we've felt better having our cat indoors. Our trials with injuries, diseases, fleas (don't get me started on fleas!), and the always lovely abscesses from cat fights - all pointed in one direction for us -->indoors. I find that if you give your little furball a lot of playtime and affection, as well as loads of sisal scratchers (to work off excess anxiety and energy so they can go back to those 16 hours of sleep), and some nice solid platforms to jump up & gaze out at the natural world, then a full and healthy life can be expected for them. At least that's my experience. By the way, I recently adopted a kitten and found this site helpful in naming her (. It was lots of fun to read these names and stories, too: http://www.felinedesign.net/catnames.htm


----------



## solid74 (May 2, 2007)

I have had cats my whole life and we have always done the indoor/outdoor thing. Luckily, like Trinity, we have never lost a loved one to a car (knocks on wood). We live in a quiet neighborhood in Sacramento so I don't worry too much now. Tao can't jump the backyard fence lol. Sophie has a run of several connected backyards and George was livin' on the streets when he found us, so he likes to go out too. I totally agree with keeping them inside in the city, though. When I was a kid growing up in S.F. we lived on a 2nd floor flat and we built a ramp from the back window to the backyard for the cats, and they loved it! Then one day, one of our cats went missing and we ended up finding him 3 days later, hungry and mad, stuck under some stairway down the street! Just too many hazzards in city life for kitties. 8O


----------



## Jennyphx (Apr 5, 2007)

Mine are indoors only. I don't want them getting into fights, lost, or hit by a car. Cats also get eaten by coyotes in our area as we are close to a mountain preserve. I've seen them running right in our neighborhood several times, usually in the early mornings or evening but I've seen them in the middle of the day as well. Sometimes more than 1 travel together.


----------



## lotsofsmoggies (Dec 10, 2007)

I did fail to mention that my cats are never allowed out at night. They have to be in by nine at night.

My cats are only moggies, if they were a bit more expensive they would never be out of my sight. But no-one would consider taking my cats they are nothing special. And it would be a case of good luck if they tried they dislike strangers. Even Cleo the oh great thick one doesn't like strangers.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

My cat is strictly indoor only but only because he has to be due to his compromised immune system. Generally speaking, I'm a very passionate believer in allowing your cat freedom to roam outdoors (but only during the day).


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

Mine are indoor cats only but they do have access to our enclosed pool/patio area via cat door and also have access to the garage via cat door. Too many dogs and wildlife where I live (hawks, owls, eagles, bobcats, foxes)


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Indoor only with access to my small enclosed yard out back! It is a big bad world out there and I want them around for a good long time.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

My cats are indoor only. We have coyotes, hawks, owls and cars. Needless to say I deal with so many injured cats we trap to TNR that have gotten FIP, FELV passed on from other cats. So i wouldnt let mine out of door here in AZ. Too much could happen to them. I did let them in the back yard supervised to climb the trees and wander the yard at my last residence.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I have indoor/outdoor cats


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

lotsofsmoggies said:


> I did fail to mention that my cats are never allowed out at night. They have to be in by nine at night.
> 
> My cats are only moggies, if they were a bit more expensive they would never be out of my sight. But no-one would consider taking my cats they are nothing special. And it would be a case of good luck if they tried they dislike strangers. Even Cleo the oh great thick one doesn't like strangers.


Yikes!! My babies are not purebreed either but I wouldn't say they aren't special. I wouldn't shelter a cat and treat it better just because it cost more. I don't want to start an arguement, but I am just a bit suprised by your remarks. 

Edit - Or maybe you were just saying if they were purebred you wouldn't let them out because someone would be more likely to steel them if they are? Forgive me if I am not understanding you correctly. 

My cats stay indoors unless I take them out on a harness. I live in a city and am too afraid of people torturing them, getting run over, or contracting a disease. FeLV and FIV are pretty much endemic to my neighborhood. There is no way I would chance it. I provide my babies with fresh air, sunlight, warmth, food, love, and entertainment so I think they are pretty happy being indoors.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

manitu22 said:


> I wouldn't say they aren't special. I wouldn't shelter a cat and treat it better just because it cost more.
> ...suprised by your remarks.


I don't think that is what she meant. It wasn't that they aren't special to her, but I think it was more they look 'common' and that if they looked more exotic they would be at a higher risk for theft.


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

Yup..I realized that after. I edited my response. Sorry everyone for my misunderstanding and being a dork. I am on break at work and had a stressful morning so I apologize for being edgy and presumptuous 

Kristine


----------



## mousehunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Our 'turds' all go in and out as they please. I'm not one for keeping them strictly inside. I understand why some do though. They're looking forward to Spring though. Stuck inside all together for winter is getting to them at times me thinks...


----------



## Jack 31 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm glad I could provide a laugh! 

I put too much money and effort into my cat to allow it to roam the streets busy or not. 

Leslie


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Jack 31 said:


> I'm glad I could provide a laugh!
> 
> I put too much money and effort into my cat to allow it to roam the streets busy or not.
> 
> Leslie


I have the upmost respect for people that keep their cats indoors. We all have our reasons for doing things and make our choices. But I have a minor problem with this statement. Perhaps I'm being sensitive but I think this puts a negative spin on the issue of allowing cats outside.

I put a ton of money and a ton of time into my boy. As I have already stated he has to be indoor only. However, if he didn't have FIV, he would be an indoor/outdoor cat (if he had been an indoor/outdoor cat before I got him). Why? Because I personally believe its in the best interests of the cat. 

Its not bad to allow a cat to roam the streets anymore than its bad to keep a cat indoors. There are pros and cons on both sides of the argument and both are equally valid in my opinion.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I say we all post whether it is an indoor or outdoor cat as asked in the spirit of the original post. we can state our reasons why without someone bringing it to task. No matter how passionate you feel your position is. 

We can see why or why not someone keeps their cats indoor or outdoor and it might change our thoughts on it.

There are good reasons for both. Plus I think everyone here loves & is devoted to their cats. Keep an open mind! 

Jack you made me laugh too!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Mitts & Tess said:


> There are good reasons for both. Plus I think everyone here loves & is devoted to their cats. Keep an open mind!


With all due respect, I am keeping an open mind and in fact my response was a request to keep it that way.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When I was doing my laundry this weekend (my washer and dryer are outside), it was so beautiful and the grass is growing and I thought, my kitties would LOVE to be out here. But the fence isn't very tall and my little ones are SOOO quick, I just can't take a chance with dogs on each side (little annoying yappy ones on the left and a german shepherd on the right). Plus, once I let them out, I'd have to start flea treatments.  

But they watched me through the window, which made Charlee's eyes bug out more than usual. Not sure if they understand the concept.....


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

marie73 said:


> When I was doing my laundry this weekend (my washer and dryer are outside), it was so beautiful and the grass is growing and I thought, my kitties would LOVE to be out here. But the fence isn't very tall and my little ones are SOOO quick, I just can't take a chance with dogs on each side (little annoying yappy ones on the left and a german shepherd on the right). Plus, once I let them out, I'd have to start flea treatments.
> 
> But they watched me through the window, which made Charlee's eyes bug out more than usual. Not sure if they understand the concept.....


Cute . What about cat proofing your garden Marie so they can play without you having to worry? I think thats a great compromise.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

It's a chain link fence and the twins might be too big now to fit through, but I really can't make any changes to the yard or fence, I'm just renting. :? But maybe a harness....


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

marie73 said:


> It's a chain link fence and the twins might be too big now to fit through, but I really can't make any changes to the yard or fence, I'm just renting. :? But maybe a harness....


Maybe - but don't introduce it too quick like I did with Toby. The result was a crazy mad cat running all around the garden and then the flat destroying everything in sight! Trying to escape from the scary leash monster that was chasing after him! 8O


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

:lol: :lol: 

Charlee would absolutely attack it! 8O She flies through the air with all four legs spread out. She can leap to heights I would have never imagined!


----------



## faerymagic (Jul 25, 2006)

When we were living in the country, I would still keep them inside.. and we were on a street with less than 5 houses.. there would be people that would go down our street and realize that it was the wrong one (they were looking for the one farther down) and would speed back down the road 8O


----------



## Jack 31 (Nov 13, 2007)

Sorry.

I will have to admit that I was being honest. I don't think it is right to allow cats outside unless safely enclosed or on harness and leash. That is my opinion and I don't care for people who think cats should live otherwise--sorry.

I put Jack's harness and leash on today, opened the front door and he sat right there never going over the door jam--was more than happy just watching. I don't think an outside life is necessary to cats.

Leslie


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Leslie, I keep my kitties indoors, and I would panic if one got out. However, that is not the custom in the UK. It is mandatory that their kitties have a garden. (yard) Otherwise, the shelters won't allow them to be adopted. Most of our British members are obeying the rules and customs of their country. I might worry about their kitties, but I understand. 

I will not put my cats on a leash and take them outside, so we differ a bit too. Yet we can respect one another.  I'm so afraid that if they like the outdoors they will rush out the door if it's opened.


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

Yeah...after reading everyone's posts, I gotta say...I'm verrry lucky in that I have never lived far out of the city, or in the heart of it. I was rarely in danger of the coyotes making a meal of my cats, nor a busy road taking them. I could never live in a house situated where my cats couldn't go outside. I shudder when I see those busy streets with houses beside them--how could anyone raise a child or a pet safely there?


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Jack 31 said:


> Sorry.
> I will have to admit that I was being honest. I don't think it is right to allow cats outside unless safely enclosed or on harness and leash. That is my opinion and I don't care for people who think cats should live otherwise--sorry.


Many people in my country believe (like I do) that you should give a cat freedom to roam. I'm not going to go anymore into it but thats how it is in my country. 

Just because something is right for one country does not mean its right for another. Different folks, different strokes. Thats all.

OT - but just had a look at your special boy! He is just stunning. What a handsome cat.


----------



## Jack 31 (Nov 13, 2007)

Are you talking about my cat being handsome?

I understand and respect that the UK believes differently. But again I think it is completely unsafe to allow a cat outside. I apologize, didn't mean to start trouble just feel strongly about cats being indoor only.

Leslie


----------



## HOUSEELF (Jan 11, 2008)

Our two Burmese are indoors cats...as have all our Burmese. They are however allowed out in the garden under supervision.....in other words, both myself and Vickie go out with them, and we keep an eye on one of them each. Burmese are too trusting and nosey to be allowed out at will.

Our adopted cat Miss Magic does go out whenever she wants to...but that is what she was used to and our home is in a quieter area...she's streetwise, something her pedigree cousins aren't!!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Jack 31 said:


> Are you talking about my cat being handsome?
> 
> I understand and respect that the UK believes differently. But again I think it is completely unsafe to allow a cat outside. I apologize, didn't mean to start trouble just feel strongly about cats being indoor only.
> 
> Leslie


Yep - I was talking about your boy. He is stunning. Absolutely stunning.

And - nothing to apologise for - making trouble is usually my department, particularly in regards to this subject :lol:.


----------



## Jack 31 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thank you--we think he is pretty good looking as well. It is nice to hear as most people (my family) don't care for cats and are displeased at my choice to own one. 

Leslie


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I think that using a leash, enclosing a yard or supervising outings is a good compromise, but my only hesitation is that it could very likely create a door dasher. I used to let my first cat, Onyx, go out until she got chased up a tree and wouldn't come down for hours. When she finally started down a branch broke and she fell a good 15-20 feet to the ground. So after that she went out on a leash. But she really liked going outside and would dash any time I opened the door. Fortunately she was ruled by her stomach and shaking a can of treats or crinkling the paper on some cold cuts would win out over the desire for freedom. 

So I don't let the rest of the gang out at all and whether it's related or not, none of them even think about door dashing. In fact, Kobi runs and hides when I open the front door (his latest nickname is Chicken Man). I can't imagine what it would be like if I had 3 door dashers. 8O


----------



## Bethany (Jul 19, 2006)

On the other hand, Stormy is the door-dashing queen and was even before I started letting them out occasionally. In fact, that's WHY I started letting them out occasionally -- Stormy was clearly not on board with the indoor-only idea.

Now, it's true that I'm not the ladies' first owner and their previous owner may have let then out when they were kittens, so I can't say whether Stormy had been an indoor-only cat all her life or not.

Misty, on the other hand, never door-darts even though on the occasions when I let them out, I let them both out at once. (The reason that I gave up on leashes is that if I have one of them out on a leash, the other sits on the porch and cries pitifully until we come back in. And two cats on leashes at once turns out to work about as well as you'd expect -- ie, not at all.)

So while I expect cats that are allowed outside are more likely to develop the door-darting habit, not all indoor-outdoor cats are door-darters and not all door-darters are indoor-outdoor cats (though they clearly want to be).


----------



## faerymagic (Jul 25, 2006)

Oreo used to live outside before we adopted her and she is far from being a door darter.. she loves being an indoor cat


----------



## RobertB (Jan 10, 2008)

We always kept ours as indoor cats, since they're much better protected from illnesses and predation that way. [urlhttp://happyhealthycats.com/archives/indoor-cat-or-outdoor-cat-you-must-choose/]Indoor cat versus outdoor cat[/url] is a big decision though, because you have to balance their desire to be in the great outdoors as opposed to health and safety concerns. That said, sometimes the first thing your cat will do after making a break for the outside is to become terrified and run like crazy to get back inside.


----------



## lotsofsmoggies (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh can of worms come to mind!

Yeah I did mean because my moggies are moggies they are less likely to appeal to thiefs. My cats are my world, then come my children then my husband. He doesn't mind being last, he loves the cats as well.

I forget in this country the biggest threat to the cat is the car. I forget in other countries the threat from eagles, wild dogs etc... That would be enough to make me keep my cats in.


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

theres another threat element in the US, wannabe thugs, street punks, and their ******* dogs.


:evil:


----------



## lotsofsmoggies (Dec 10, 2007)

catnip said:


> theres another threat element in the US, wannabe thugs, street punks, and their ******* dogs.
> 
> 
> :evil:


We have kids that like to use pellet guns on cats. Dogs are always one of those things but here it is a quite mild threat. If your dog was to kill a cat you'd be shot down in flames.

We do have it easy here in the UK.


----------

